# Some of my newest Bear Hair Jigs



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame="http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n20/gitzitfish/Hair%20Jigs/"]Hair Jigs pictures by gitzitfish - Photobucket[/ame]
Above is a link to my photo album of what I have been tying lately.

Been tying up quite a few Bear Hair Jigs and Float n' Fly jigs in the last few days. I LOVE bear hair jigs, and not just for smallmouth. I use them year round for largemouth as well. With this snow flying I really have a want to give these Float n' Fly jigs a try but think I'll camp out in the shop and keep making my jigs. It's way too early in the winter for cabin fever too set in 

Using a variety of hooks and head styles. Tying the flipping jigs on a new head I made with a double wire weedguard. Tying with black and brown bear with accent colors of blue, purple, olive, crystal flash, rainbow flashbou, etc. 

Clint


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking jigs! I have used a color similar to that light blue/purple on crankbait backs and it does well in the local flows. Bought some elk hair and a few other goodies and plan to tie some basic hackle this year.


----------



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never really tied flies, but have tied many, many jigs. The float n' fly jigs are a new one to me, but nothing more than a downsized bass hair jig. We get a little warming trend I have a nice, deep rip rap and chunk rock shoreline to soak a float n' fly and bang one of my bear hair jigs around with an Uncle Josh 101 pork trailer. Oh come on spring, cant get here soon enough.

Clint


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking thread neck jigs, clean ties! Most you have pictured are favorite color combos of mine as well - those will be candy to the smallmouth. !%



> ......Been tying up quite a few Bear Hair Jigs......


Are the different colors dyed bear fur?


----------

